# Coronavirus: 427 morti ieri. Oltre 33000 positivi



## admin (19 Marzo 2020)

Come comunicato dal capo della Protezione Civile Angelo Borrelli, oggi 19 marzo i contagi totali da coronavirus sono saliti a quota 33190. 4480 in più in un giorno.

I morti di ieri ben 427. 414 i guariti.


*L’Italia ha superato la Cina per numero totale di morti (Almeno quelli ufficiali...). Sono 3405 in totale.*


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal capo della Protezione Civile Angelo Borrelli, oggi 19 marzo i contagi totali da coronavirus sono saliti
> a quota 33190.
> 
> I morti di ieri ben 427. 414 i guariti.



Una guerra mondiale gli fa una pippa a sta roba


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal capo della Protezione Civile Angelo Borrelli, oggi 19 marzo i contagi totali da coronavirus sono saliti
> a quota 33190.
> 
> I morti di ieri ben 427. 414 i guariti.



nuovi contagi +5.322 in un giorno. Nuovo record. Speriamo veramente che la situazione migliori nei prossimi giorni


----------



## Wetter (19 Marzo 2020)

Qui continuiamo a salire nonostante le restrizioni,superati i 5000 nuovi contagi...si brancola nel buio


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal capo della Protezione Civile Angelo Borrelli, oggi 19 marzo i contagi totali da coronavirus sono saliti
> a quota 33190.
> 
> I morti di ieri ben 427. 414 i guariti.



Continuando cosi diventa una guerra personale col virus : chi vince sopravvive , chi non ce la fa ci lascia.
IMPOSSIBILE che il ssn possa tenere questo passo.
La lombardia è esplosa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una guerra mondiale gli fa una pippa a sta roba



3.405 morti in totale, abbiamo passato i numeri fake cinesi (3.245). Per i numeri ufficiali siamo primi comunque


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2020)

Le Marche rischiano di diventare la nuova Lombardia....


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> nuovi contagi +5.322 in un giorno. Nuovo record. Speriamo veramente che la situazione migliori nei prossimi giorni



Non succederà, ci vorranno mesi


----------



## koti (19 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> nuovi contagi +5.322 in un giorno. Nuovo record. Speriamo veramente che la situazione migliori nei prossimi giorni



Ma come è possibile con tutta sta gente rinchiusa in casa?


----------



## Wetter (19 Marzo 2020)

Il Tizio in conferenza stampa ha detto che il picco è vicino e che si aspettavano questi numeri,speriamo abbia ragione,di sicuro la logica vuole che domenica prossima arriveremo a 14 gg di quarantena,ovvero il tempo di incubazione della malattia.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Marzo 2020)

Dati su lombardia li avete vistu? Non li ho trovati


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2020)

Ogni giorno più di 400 fratelli ci lasciano.
E' un massacro.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2020)

*L’Italia ha superato la Cina per numero totale di morti (Almeno quelli ufficiali...). Sono 3405 in totale.*


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ogni giorno più di 400 fratelli ci lasciano.
> E' un massacro.



Avevo tirato in ballo spagnola e Sars. Più probabile che sia Ebola.


----------



## Snake (19 Marzo 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma come è possibile con tutta sta gente rinchiusa in casa?



frutto dei weekend liberi quando il virus è esploso credo, bisognava chiudere tutto immediatamente.


----------



## Kaketto (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal capo della Protezione Civile Angelo Borrelli, oggi 19 marzo i contagi totali da coronavirus sono saliti a quota 33190. 4480 in più in un giorno.
> 
> I morti di ieri ben 427. 414 i guariti.



L'italia non ha al potere dei leader in grado di risolvere il problema. Purtroppo il virus, come dice Boris, fara' il suo corso, veloce, incontrollabile e senza schemi. Il tizio che e' venuto dalla Cina e' stato chiaro. Ci vuole 1 mese per vedere i primi risultati DOPO LA CHIUSURA TOTALE. La gente veniva pestata se usciva di casa. E finiamola di credere ai 14 giorni di incubazione. Buona fortuna a tutti.


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal capo della Protezione Civile Angelo Borrelli, oggi 19 marzo i contagi totali da coronavirus sono saliti a quota 33190. 4480 in più in un giorno.
> 
> I morti di ieri ben 427. 414 i guariti.
> 
> ...



vabbè ormai diecimila morti bisogna darli come scontati.


----------



## markjordan (19 Marzo 2020)

41000 totali
+ 5300 infetti


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L’Italia ha superato la Cina per numero totale di morti (Almeno quelli ufficiali...). Sono 3405 in totale.*



Comincio a pensare che la quarantena presso le abitazioni non funzioni affatto.
Altrimenti è illogico.
Ma del resto se l'anziano di turno resta a casa e nessuno gli fa il tampone come si fa a pretendere che la moglie di turno non lo assista??
Una malattia infettiva non si può curare a casa.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L’Italia ha superato la Cina per numero totale di morti (Almeno quelli ufficiali...). Sono 3405 in totale.*



Che siano maledetti tutti i Cinesi! Altro che “abbraccia un Cinese”: il complemento oggetto va bene, è il verbo che deve essere drasticamente cambiato. Sono dei maledetti criminali, un cancro sulla faccia della Terra.


----------



## varvez (19 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi, avete mai sentito tale Greg sul tubo?
O in modo più ortodosso il dottor Stefano Montanari? Su Bioblu c'è un'interessante intervista


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> frutto dei weekend liberi quando il virus è esploso credo, bisognava chiudere tutto immediatamente.



Visti i numeri era già troppo tardi, chissà quanti ne sono morti prima di trovare il famoso paziente 1. sta melma gira qui da mesi. In ogni caso anche oggi gruppi di vecchietti a passeggiare lungo al fiume.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal capo della Protezione Civile Angelo Borrelli, oggi 19 marzo i contagi totali da coronavirus sono saliti a quota 33190. 4480 in più in un giorno.
> 
> I morti di ieri ben 427. 414 i guariti.
> 
> ...



Madonna mia... Ma anche sto famoso picco ne vogliamo parlare? Ogni settimana si sposta a due/tre settimane dopo.
Di questo passo si arriva ad oltre 100.000 contagi prima che comincino a scendere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Marzo 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma come è possibile con tutta sta gente rinchiusa in casa?



Sono necessariamente i frutti avvelenati dei giorni antecedenti alla chiusura.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal capo della Protezione Civile Angelo Borrelli, oggi 19 marzo i contagi totali da coronavirus sono saliti a quota 33190. 4480 in più in un giorno.
> 
> I morti di ieri ben 427. 414 i guariti.
> 
> ...



Questo virus assomiglia a quello dei conquistadores che arrivarono nelle americhe decimando il 90% della popolazione locale (I veri americani).. i soldati, in corpo, avevano delle proprie bombe. Se però quello era più "Naturale"...visto gli indigeni non avevano anticorpi, qua invece è fatto in laboratorio... che siano maledetti governatori cinesi.


----------



## Wetter (19 Marzo 2020)

Ho controllato i dati:

2100 nuovi contagi in Lombardia
Emilia +700
Veneto +250
Piemonte +600
Marche +250
Toscana +150
Lazio +100


----------



## __king george__ (19 Marzo 2020)

rispetto a ieri quasi 2000 contagi in più...i morti e i guariti manco gli commento..essendo di più i morti che i guariti c'è poco da analizzare…

mi sa che hanno ragione gli esperti e il picco deve ancora arrivare...d'altronde se sono "gli esperti" qualche motivo ci sarà


----------



## Igniorante (19 Marzo 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> frutto dei weekend liberi quando il virus è esploso credo, bisognava chiudere tutto immediatamente.



Bah, ormai sono 10 giorni che tutto il Paese è chiuso, qualche segnale incoraggiante doveva esserci a livello di numeri.
Quí c'è qualcosa di strano...


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma come è possibile con tutta sta gente rinchiusa in casa?


Il virus è estremamente contagioso e c'è ancora tanta gente legalmente in giro.

Fai conto che a Wuhan hanno fatto un lockdown molto più violento a fine gennaio e adesso sono ancora chiusi...


----------



## GP7 (19 Marzo 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Dati su lombardia li avete vistu? Non li ho trovati



Non promettono nulla di buono.
Bergamo non malaccio, ma Brescia e soprattutto Milano corrono a ritmi preoccupanti.
E anche a Sondrio che era sempre stata "isola felice" oggi ben 80 contagi.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Marzo 2020)

Certo che se i numeri dei positivi non calano nemmeno ad inizio aprile...


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Bah, ormai sono 10 giorni che tutto il Paese è chiuso, qualche segnale incoraggiante doveva esserci a livello di numeri.
> *Quí c'è qualcosa di strano...*



Si sono/ci siamo basati sui numeri cinesi, palesemente falsati. Io non mi fiderei neanche dei medici e dell'attrezzatura arrivati dalla cina, non escludo possano portare virus nuovi


----------



## GP7 (19 Marzo 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Bah, ormai sono 10 giorni che tutto il Paese è chiuso, qualche segnale incoraggiante doveva esserci a livello di numeri.
> Quí c'è qualcosa di strano...



Io vedo ancora troppa gente in giro onestamente.
Vivo in Lombardia (nella bergamasca per essere più precisi) e oggi, per dirne una, al piano sotto il mio tranquilla rimpatriata tra 4 amici. Fortuna non ho il porto d'armi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Marzo 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Io vedo ancora troppa gente in giro onestamente.
> Vivo in Lombardia (nella bergamasca per essere più precisi) e oggi, per dirne una, al piano sotto il mio tranquilla rimpatriata tra 4 amici. Fortuna non ho il porto d'armi.



Io ce l’ho ma mi so controllare, grazie a Dio.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma come è possibile con tutta sta gente rinchiusa in casa?





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensare che la quarantena presso le abitazioni non funzioni affatto.
> Altrimenti è illogico.
> Ma del resto se l'anziano di turno resta a casa e nessuno gli fa il tampone come si fa a pretendere che la moglie di turno non lo assista??
> Una malattia infettiva non si può curare a casa.



Credo sia la catena di contagi interni alle case ( sta succedendo a mia zia e sua madre contagiata e portata in ospedale) + il non totale effetto delle misure prese , per ora.

E' matematico amici, non possono esserci piu' contagi di quando si faceva quello che si voleva, *NON PUO'*

A meno che, sto virus giri per l' aria e/o il periodo di incubazione sia più di 14 giorni.

Altrimenti *non è possibile*.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2020)

Se il picco è atteso davvero come dicono nella prima settimana/dieci giorni di aprile, penso che, purtroppo, inizieremo a contare migliaia di morti al giorno.

La cosa più tragica è che ancora andiamo dietro ai cinesi e ai loro finti aiuti.

Tutto ciò è il prodotto del buonismo senza freni.


----------



## Wetter (19 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi ma non diciamo fesserie,girerà un 10% di gente rispetto al solito e chi gira ha mille protezioni,guanti,mascherine,occhiali.Ci sono mezzi che sanificano le strade,le maniglie,i mezzi pubblici ogni giorno,la gente è 100 volte più attenta.
In questo modo il contagio è ridotto al minimo,oserei dire quasi zero.
Il problema è quello che è successo prima,nel week end del 6-7-8 Marzo;dove chiunque girava senza mascherine,c'erano assembramenti enormi e tutti se ne fregavano.Stiamo pagando questo,ed i 14 gg dovrebbe scadere il 22 Marzo.


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Le Marche rischiano di diventare la nuova Lombardia....









Tenete conto che tutte le regioni stanno cercando di aggiungere posti extra, per cui i dati non sono accurati al 100%, ma direi che rende l'idea...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma non diciamo fesserie,girerà un 10% di gente rispetto al solito e chi gira ha mille protezioni,guanti,mascherine,occhiali.Ci sono mezzi che sanificano le strade,le maniglie,i mezzi pubblici ogni giorno,la gente è 100 volte più attenta.
> In questo modo il contagio è ridotto al minimo,oserei dire quasi zero.
> Il problema è quello che è successo prima,nel week end del 6-7-8 Marzo;dove chiunque girava senza mascherine,c'erano assembramenti enormi e tutti se ne fregavano.Stiamo pagando questo,ed i 14 gg dovrebbe scadere il 22 Marzo.



Perfetto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se il picco è atteso davvero come dicono nella prima settimana/dieci giorni di aprile, penso che, purtroppo, inizieremo a contare migliaia di morti al giorno.
> 
> La cosa più tragica è che ancora andiamo dietro ai cinesi e ai loro finti aiuti.
> 
> Tutto ciò è il prodotto del buonismo senza freni.



Questi ci hanno venduti alla Cina


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2020)

In Spagna comunque la situazione di Madrid è praticamente uguale a quella di Bergamo. Anche loro sono nella melma.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Credo sia la catena di contagi interni alle case ( sta succedendo a mia zia e sua madre contagiata e portata in ospedale) + il non totale effetto delle misure prese , per ora.
> 
> E' matematico amici, non possono esserci piu' contagi di quando si faceva quello che si voleva, *NON PUO'*
> 
> ...



Lo penso anche io.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Il Tizio in conferenza stampa ha detto che il picco è vicino e che si aspettavano questi numeri,speriamo abbia ragione,di sicuro la logica vuole che domenica prossima arriveremo a 14 gg di quarantena,ovvero il tempo di incubazione della malattia.



A dire il vero hanno appena detto che il picco è previsto tra il 2 ed il 12 aprile


----------



## addox (19 Marzo 2020)

Credo che si dovranno tirare le prime somme la settimana prossima. Non abbiamo ancora raggiunto le due settimane dall'inizio delle limitazioni attuali.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> In Spagna comunque la situazione di Madrid è praticamente uguale a quella di Bergamo. Anche loro sono nella melma.



C'erano chiaramente diversi focolai sparsi per l'Europa portata dalle bombe "umane" del governo cinesi.. non è possibile che Codogno abbia fatto partire tutto per spargere in Europa.


----------



## Wetter (19 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A dire il vero hanno appena detto che il picco è previsto tra il 2 ed il 12 aprile



Ognuno può credere a quello che vuole,ma lo trovo francamente assurdo.Il Virus non ha ali o zampe,ha bisogno di noi per muoversi e girare.Se gira il 10% delle gente e lo fa con mille protezioni davanti alla bocca,agli occhi,sulle mani.Si lava le mani 30945 volte appena torna a casa,evita ogni contatto/chiacchierata,passa ad almeno 1 metro dalla persona più vicina.
Con queste condizioni trovo difficile che un virus possa raggiungere il suo picco fra ulteriori 15-20gg.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma non diciamo fesserie,girerà un 10% di gente rispetto al solito e chi gira ha mille protezioni,guanti,mascherine,occhiali.Ci sono mezzi che sanificano le strade,le maniglie,i mezzi pubblici ogni giorno,la gente è 100 volte più attenta.
> In questo modo il contagio è ridotto al minimo,oserei dire quasi zero.
> Il problema è quello che è successo prima,nel week end del 6-7-8 Marzo;dove chiunque girava senza mascherine,c'erano assembramenti enormi e tutti se ne fregavano.Stiamo pagando questo,ed i 14 gg dovrebbe scadere il 22 Marzo.



Vai a farglielo capire...


----------



## Wetter (19 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> In Spagna comunque la situazione di Madrid è praticamente uguale a quella di Bergamo. Anche loro sono nella melma.



La situazione della Spagna è potenzialmente peggiore della nostra,appena entreranno in emergenza nelle terapie intensive vedranno anche più di 500 morti al giorno purtroppo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ognuno può credere a quello che vuole,ma lo trovo francamente assurdo.Il Virus non ha ali o zampe,ha bisogno di noi per muoversi e girare.Se gira il 10% delle gente e lo fa con mille protezioni davanti alla bocca,agli occhi,sulle mani.Si lava le mani 30945 volte appena torna a casa,evita ogni contatto/chiacchierata,passa ad almeno 1 metro dalla persona più vicina.
> Con queste condizioni trovo difficile che un virus possa raggiungere il suo picco fra ulteriori 15-20gg.



Sono circa 8-9 giorni che viviamo in una situazione di rischio ridotto, invece di un minimo miglioramento si sta andando verso un netto peggioramento.


----------



## Snake (19 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> In Spagna comunque la situazione di Madrid è praticamente uguale a quella di Bergamo. Anche loro sono nella melma.



la curva della spagna è infatti perfino peggiore della nostra


----------



## Wetter (19 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono circa 8-9 giorni che viviamo in una situazione di rischio ridotto, invece di un minimo miglioramento si sta andando verso un netto peggioramento.



il Blocco totale è partito martedi 10 marzo,la gente ha iniziato a prenderla sul serio dal giorno prima,quindi Lunedi 9 marzo.Il Virus ha un periodo di incubazione di 14gg che scadrebbero Domenica Prossima,il rischio ridotto come lo chiami Tu porterà dei frutti non appena supereremo questo fine settimana.Non sono un virologo ma usando la logica questo mi viene da dire.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono circa 8-9 giorni che viviamo in una situazione di rischio ridotto, invece di un minimo miglioramento si sta andando verso un netto peggioramento.



E certo. Già io oggi vedo molto più sbrago rispetto a ieri, la gente si è già rotta e il fine settimana si avvicina.


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vai a farglielo capire...


Studio pubblicato settimana scorsa. 

Con 4 nuovi infetti in un posto c'è più del 50% di possibilità di far partire un focolaio. 

Quanta gente c'è ancora in giro? 

Ecco...


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E certo. Già io oggi vedo molto più sbrago rispetto a ieri, la gente si è già rotta e il fine settimana si avvicina.



Non ti dico qui a Roma, la gente inizia di nuovo a uscire come se nulla fosse.


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ti dico qui a Roma, la gente inizia di nuovo a uscire come se nulla fosse.


Sicuramente erano gli stessi che due giorni fa cantavano sui balconi pensando di essere in vacanza. Il QI è sempre quello...


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E certo. Già io oggi vedo molto più sbrago rispetto a ieri, la gente si è già rotta e il fine settimana si avvicina.



Io sto impazzendo. Continuo a fare quello che facevo prima, lavoro tanto (tra lavoro che posso svolgere tranquillamente al computer ed anche il lavoro extra giornaliero del Forum) ed i parte è una salvezza. Almeno mi distraggo. Ma da tre giorni ho interrotto le corse all'aria aperta (comunque in zone isolatissime) ma quello che mi sta fa facendo innervosire è la mancanza di sesso, visto che da sempre sono spirito libero. Mi vedevo con un paio di tipe che ormai manco sento più. 

Per i forever single (o comunque per gente che non convive) questa è una situazione che può portare tanti tanti problemi. Perchè l'uomo senza sesso impazzisce. E' una roba che ho sottolineato fin da subito e che temevo particolarmente. Ora me la trovo davanti.


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> il Blocco totale è partito martedi 10 marzo,la gente ha iniziato a prenderla sul serio dal giorno prima,quindi Lunedi 9 marzo.Il Virus ha un periodo di incubazione di 14gg che scadrebbero Domenica Prossima,il rischio ridotto come lo chiami Tu porterà dei frutti non appena supereremo questo fine settimana.Non sono un virologo ma usando la logica questo mi viene da dire.



Il blocco totale è iniziato due giorni dopo 
Il 9 sera hanno fatto tutta Italia zona rossa e il mercoledì sera 11 hanno chiuso anche negozi e ristoranti 
Quindi è oggi una settimana precisa


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Marzo 2020)

Secondo me c'è un equivoco di fondo nella storia dei numeri. È ormai ovvio che i contagiati reali a cui non è stato fatto il tampone (e che quindi non sono neanche contati) sono esponenzialmente più numerosi di quelli "ufficiali".

Con i numeri ufficiali si può certamente avere la rappresentazione di una curva, ma è impossibile sapere bene se le misure restrittive hanno effetto senza un numero più alto di tamponi.

Il punto è che l'iss aveva fatto una stima (se ricordo bene) che i contagiati reali, che magari hanno poco o niente come sintomi, sono almeno il decuplo dei numeri che ogni giorno alle 18 vengono dati.



Se così fosse di contagiati in Italia ce ne sarebbero almeno 400.000, ed è impossibile verificare curve e picchi senza un monitoraggio più ampio dei casi.



Voglio dire, al momento i tamponi vengono fatti più che altro a chi ha sintomi evidenti e viene quindi a contatto con l'ospedale. Ma statisticamente parlando non si può tenere conto solo di questi.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io sto impazzendo. Continuo a fare quello che facevo prima, lavoro tanto (tra lavoro che posso svolgere tranquillamente al computer ed anche il lavoro extra giornaliero del Forum) ed i parte è una salvezza. Almeno mi distraggo. Ma da tre giorni ho interrotto le corse all'aria aperta (comunque in zone isolatissime) ma quello che mi sta fa facendo innervosire è la mancanza di sesso, visto che da sempre sono spirito libero. Mi vedevo con un paio di tipe che ormai manco sento più.
> 
> Per i forever single (o comunque per gente che non convive) questa è una situazione che può portare tanti tanti problemi. Perchè l'uomo senza sesso impazzisce. E' una roba che ho sottolineato fin da subito e che temevo particolarmente. Ora me la trovo davanti.



Amministratore, sono nella tua stessa situazione e ti capisco ma ti garantisco che c'è chi sta molto peggio di noi : chi non sopporta il partner ed era abituato a scappatelle extra coniugali o diversivi per evadere.
La vedo nerissima.
E' meglio stare soli o con una che non tocchi più???


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Amministratore, sono nella tua stessa situazione e ti capisco ma ti garantisco che c'è chi sta molto peggio di noi : chi non sopporta il partner ed era abituato a scappatelle extra coniugali o diversivi per evadere.
> La vedo nerissima.
> E' meglio stare soli o con una che non tocchi più???



Stai sicuro che in questo periodo sicuramente si saranno riappacificati. Giusto pò scaricarsi un pò!


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ho controllato i dati:
> 
> 2100 nuovi contagi in Lombardia
> Emilia +700
> ...



131 in Toscana non 150


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io sto impazzendo. Continuo a fare quello che facevo prima, lavoro tanto (tra lavoro che posso svolgere tranquillamente al computer ed anche il lavoro extra giornaliero del Forum) ed i parte è una salvezza. Almeno mi distraggo. Ma da tre giorni ho interrotto le corse all'aria aperta (comunque in zone isolatissime) ma quello che mi sta fa facendo innervosire è la mancanza di sesso, visto che da sempre sono spirito libero. Mi vedevo con un paio di tipe che ormai manco sento più.
> 
> Per i forever single (o comunque per gente che non convive) questa è una situazione che può portare tanti tanti problemi. Perchè l'uomo senza sesso impazzisce. E' una roba che ho sottolineato fin da subito e che temevo particolarmente. Ora me la trovo davanti.



Ahahah ... ti capisco, anche io sono single ... fortunatamente non facevo sesso nemmeno prima, , per me non è un gran problema. Scherzi a parte, se come dicono il picco addirittura è ad aprile, diventa veramente dura la parte di vita che riguarda il sociale. D'ora in poi prima di andare con una tipa, ci sta che ti chiede il tampone invece del contraccettivo ... Mah.

Io sono disposto ad aspettare, ma assolutamente 'sta roba deve finire per le ferie di estate, ho bisogno di mare altrimenti impazzisco anch'io ...


----------



## Wetter (19 Marzo 2020)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Il blocco totale è iniziato due giorni dopo
> Il 9 sera hanno fatto tutta Italia zona rossa e il mercoledì sera 11 hanno chiuso anche negozi e ristoranti
> Quindi è oggi una settimana precisa



Si ma gli effetti sulle naturali abitudini delle gente si sono iniziate a vedere dal 9.E' da quel giorno che è iniziata a circolare almeno il 50% di gente in meno,che si sono iniziate ad utilizzare le mascherine ed in guanti.Da quel giorno in poi è iniziato un calo delle attività e quindi un calo nella possibilità di contrarre e diffondere il virus.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stai sicuro che in questo periodo sicuramente si saranno riappacificati. Giusto pò scaricarsi un pò!



E insomma..
Vedo gente che con la scusa della spesa si ritaglia spazi per chiamare l'amante che magari sarà chiusa in bagno coi rubinetti aperti per far scorrere l'acqua e coprire la voce.
Pazzia pura.
Se non mi fanno scopare, fare sport, vedere gli amici, guardare il calcio e tra poco mi levano pure il lavoro mi dedico alla vita bucolica : coltivo la terra per non impazzire.


----------



## Wetter (19 Marzo 2020)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> 131 in Toscana non 150



Si,i miei numeri erano a spanne.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E insomma..
> Vedo gente che con la scusa della spesa si ritaglia spazi per chiamare l'amante che magari sarà chiusa in bagno coi rubinetti aperti per far scorrere l'acqua e coprire la voce.
> Pazzia pura.
> Se non mi fanno scopare, fare sport, vedere gli amici, guardare il calcio e tra poco mi levano pure il lavoro mi dedico alla vita bucolica : coltivo la terra per non impazzire.



Ahahahahah 

Si, esistono situazioni terribili!


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Si ma gli effetti sulle naturali abitudini delle gente si sono iniziate a vedere dal 9.E' da quel giorno che è iniziata a circolare almeno il 50% di gente in meno,che si sono iniziate ad utilizzare le mascherine ed in guanti.Da quel giorno in poi è iniziato un calo delle attività e quindi un calo nella possibilità di contrarre e diffondere il virus.



Infatti ti ho solo corretto per avvalorare ancora di più la tua tesi
In fondo è solo una settimana che c’è il blocco totale


----------



## danjr (19 Marzo 2020)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> 131 in Toscana non 150



Ma il trend della lombardia, dove le restrizioni sono iniziate prima, è ancora in aumento?


----------



## Wetter (19 Marzo 2020)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Infatti ti ho solo corretto per avvalorare ancora di più la tua tesi
> In fondo è solo una settimana che c’è il blocco totale



Si si lo avevo capito!


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2020)

Qua mi pare che piano piano i numeri del sud aumentano...

Penso che i decessi lì faranno rimpiangere la Lombardia...


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Qua mi pare che piano piano i numeri del sud aumentano...
> 
> Penso che i decessi lì faranno rimpiangere la Lombardia...



Il terrore di un nuovo grande focolaio è sempre nella mia testa.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Marzo 2020)

mi spiegate i numeri della Germania cortesemente? come *** fanno ad avere quasi 15000 contagiati e solo una quarantina di morti? hanno i medici con i superpoteri?

fermo restando che sono contento per loro eh


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io sto impazzendo. Continuo a fare quello che facevo prima, lavoro tanto (tra lavoro che posso svolgere tranquillamente al computer ed anche il lavoro extra giornaliero del Forum) ed i parte è una salvezza. Almeno mi distraggo. Ma da tre giorni ho interrotto le corse all'aria aperta (comunque in zone isolatissime) ma quello che mi sta fa facendo innervosire è la mancanza di sesso, visto che da sempre sono spirito libero. Mi vedevo con un paio di tipe che ormai manco sento più.
> 
> Per i forever single (o comunque per gente che non convive) questa è una situazione che può portare tanti tanti problemi. Perchè l'uomo senza sesso impazzisce. E' una roba che ho sottolineato fin da subito e che temevo particolarmente. Ora me la trovo davanti.



Io sono in isolamento dal 23 febbraio, ti ricordi che ero influenzato, finita la quarantena li ho dovuto chiudere l'azienda, quindi non ho contatti con nessuno da quasi un mese, non parlo con nessuno, sto letteralmente uscendo di testa, non me ne frega un cax.xo degli apertivi o della discoteca, ma il contatto umano, quello mi manca un casino.


----------



## danjr (19 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi spiegate i numeri della Germania cortesemente? come *** fanno ad avere quasi 15000 contagiati e solo una quarantina di morti? hanno i medici con i superpoteri?
> 
> fermo restando che sono contento per loro eh



saranno quelli "senza patologie pregresse"


----------



## markjordan (19 Marzo 2020)

non vedo analisi sui 3000 dottori infetti , significa che in ospedale ne circolano almeno 9000 asintomatici , come lo fermi il virus ? ospedali da sempre fucina di infezioni fino a pochi giorni fa scarse protezioni vai x una colica becchi il covid e lo porti in famiglia
in er vogliono testarli , spero abbiano iniziato


----------



## sacchino (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal capo della Protezione Civile Angelo Borrelli, oggi 19 marzo i contagi totali da coronavirus sono saliti a quota 33190. 4480 in più in un giorno.
> 
> I morti di ieri ben 427. 414 i guariti.
> 
> ...



Gallera oggi non ha dato i dati della Lombardia è voluto o c'è un problema tecnico?


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se il picco è atteso davvero come dicono nella prima settimana/dieci giorni di aprile, penso che, purtroppo, inizieremo a contare migliaia di morti al giorno.
> 
> La cosa più tragica è che ancora andiamo dietro ai cinesi e ai loro finti aiuti.
> 
> Tutto ciò è il prodotto del buonismo senza freni.



Un mio amico ha un azienda che c’entra con le santificazioni mi ha appena detto che gli stessi cinesi vendono le mascherine a 10 volte il prezzo di 2 mesi fa. Non ti dico le maledizioni che gli ha tirato visto che lui le ha bisogno per lavoro


----------



## 7vinte (19 Marzo 2020)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Gallera oggi non ha dato i dati della Lombardia è voluto o c'è un problema tecnico?



Li ha detti


----------



## markjordan (19 Marzo 2020)

uniti ce la faremo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> C'erano chiaramente diversi focolai sparsi per l'Europa portata dalle bombe "umane" del governo cinesi.. non è possibile che Codogno abbia fatto partire tutto per spargere in Europa.



Più passa il tempo e più considero probabile la tua teoria, è tutto molto strano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2020)

Qui non c'è un'anima in giro, le strade sono deserte. Adesso un po' più di prima, ma anche dall'inizio la gente è stata decisamente brava a seguire le restrizioni.
Eppure i numeri, anche a livello locale, continuano ad essere horror. Un minimo miglioramento ci dovrebbe essere.

Mah, qualcosa non mi torna, comincio ad avere dubbi sulle modalità di contagio.


----------



## Goro (19 Marzo 2020)

Maledetti, non oso pensare quanto avrebbero potuto insabbiare senza avere l'Internet odierno...


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> uniti ce la faremo



Io invece penso che ormai sia inarrestabile, poi al termine "uniti" non ci credo più, ho ricevuto troppi schiaffi morali a riguardo. Siamo soli, ognuno di noi contro sta situazione, e nessuno ti darà una mano in caso di bisogno. Giusto i medici se sei fortunato.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Qui non c'è un'anima in giro, le strade sono deserte. Adesso un po' più di prima, ma anche dall'inizio la gente è stata decisamente brava a seguire le restrizioni.
> Eppure i numeri, anche a livello locale, continuano ad essere horror. Un minimo miglioramento ci dovrebbe essere.
> 
> Mah, qualcosa non mi torna, comincio ad avere dubbi sulle modalità di contagio.



Volatili? 

Nel senso che sono gli unici che girano tutto il mondo, da quel poco che so, sennò davvero non mi spiego questi numeri


----------



## sacchino (19 Marzo 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Li ha detti



Non li trovo da nessuna parte


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Qui non c'è un'anima in giro, le strade sono deserte. Adesso un po' più di prima, ma anche dall'inizio la gente è stata decisamente brava a seguire le restrizioni.
> Eppure i numeri, anche a livello locale, continuano ad essere horror. Un minimo miglioramento ci dovrebbe essere.
> 
> Mah, qualcosa non mi torna, comincio ad avere dubbi sulle modalità di contagio.



Ma si, infatti è una caxxata dare la colpa a quegli idioti che affollano i parchi o quei pazzi chiusi in metropolitana attaccati.

Non è quella la ragione dei numeri in crescita;

Ma come già detto, entro domenica devono calare, altrimenti come ben dici tu c'è qualcosa che non torna sulla modialità di contagio.

Io da casa mia vedo tutta la sponda est del' lago d' Iseo, con l' unica strada che porta da tutta la valle camonica a Brescia, e vedo anche tutta la sponda ovest, sempre dal mio balcone.

Da migliaia e migliaia di auto ogni giorno, ora ne passeranno qualche centinaio.


----------



## Zenos (19 Marzo 2020)

A me i numeri non tornano per nulla.con una letalità dichiarata del 5-6 % in proporzione avremmo dovuto già avere un 80% di guariti in più...qua sembra di essere al 50-50,non ce la stanno raccontando giusta i Pierini al governo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Volatili?



Non ha fondamento scientifico da quel che dicono tutti, però qualcosa secondo me ci sta sfuggendo. Può darsi che questo sterco cinese sia veramente ultra resistente su ogni superficie, magari per giorni.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> A me i numeri non tornano per nulla.con una letalità dichiarata del 5-6 % avremmo dovuto avere molti più guariti.qua sembra di essere al 50-50.



Ormai non c'è piu nessun criterio su chi viene tamponato o no, lascia perdere i numeri o impazzisci.

SOLO IO, conosco personalmente 10/15 persone che probabilmente avranno il coronavirus, ma nessuno tamponato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Marzo 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> A me i numeri non tornano per nulla.con una letalità dichiarata del 5-6 % avremmo dovuto avere molti più guariti.qua sembra di essere al 50-50.



Ma infatti ad oggi la mortalità per chi contrae la malattia, numeri alla mano, è del 45%


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ha fondamento scientifico da quel che dicono tutti, però qualcosa secondo me ci sta sfuggendo. Può darsi che questo sterco cinese sia veramente ultra resistente su ogni superficie, magari per giorni.



Forse le spedizioni dalla Cina, non vedo altro modo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal capo della Protezione Civile Angelo Borrelli, oggi 19 marzo i contagi totali da coronavirus sono saliti a quota 33190. 4480 in più in un giorno.
> 
> I morti di ieri ben 427. 414 i guariti.
> 
> ...



Una tragedia. Amici Italiani che Dio sia con voi. Mi fa veramente pena vedere un grande popolo essere in questa situazione. Vi auguro il meglio.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Marzo 2020)

Qualcuno mi spiega come sia possibile che il picco sia previsto nei primi dieci giorni di Aprile? Vorrebbe dire che i maggiori contagi si avrebbero a quarantena iniziata


----------



## Andris (19 Marzo 2020)

non dimenticate che fino alla sera del 7 marzo sono uscite milioni di persone su al nord come se nulla fosse,infatti solo i piccoli focolai avevano già la quarantena.
inoltre c'era gente che faceva la spola ancora da altre regioni,cosa ancora più grave.
sono solo 12 giorni totali,servono ancora altri giorni.
parlando ogni giorno di questo argomento e stando in casa ci sembra un tempo infinito,ma non lo è.
se verrà fatto seriamente l'isolamento dopo questo fine settimana dovremmo vedere risultati confortanti.
a Codogno ci hanno messo 17 giorni per avere contagi zero dal focolaio iniziale.


----------



## Raryof (19 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> La situazione della Spagna è potenzialmente peggiore della nostra,appena entreranno in emergenza nelle terapie intensive vedranno anche più di 500 morti al giorno purtroppo.



L'ho scritto oggi.
In Spagna sono più indietro di noi e penso che faranno un bel patatrac, del resto è una potenza regionale, da sempre e hanno una popolazione inferiore quindi certi dati sono veri e propri drammi.
In più conta che da loro hanno preso la cosa sul serio molto dopo, andavano allo stadio rimanendo fuori quando noi qui stavamo già in quarantena totale, pensavano fossimo noi gli asini e ora.... peggio di noi, percentualmente.


----------



## Andris (19 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Un mio amico ha un azienda che c’entra con le santificazioni mi ha appena detto che gli stessi cinesi vendono le mascherine a 10 volte il prezzo di 2 mesi fa. Non ti dico le maledizioni che gli ha tirato visto che lui le ha bisogno per lavoro



vai su internet e vedi come si specula sulle mascherine,comprese truffe (ne ho vista più di una su ebay con utenti pilota che rincaravano l'asta o descrizioni false rispetto al prodotto).
purtroppo con la paura la gente arriva a spendere centinaia di euro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Marzo 2020)

Solo la Lombardia sta raggiungendo i numeri fasulli cinesi, 1.3 miliardi di abitanti sisisisi


----------



## smallball (19 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non dimenticate che fino alla sera del 7 marzo sono uscite milioni di persone su al nord come se nulla fosse,infatti solo i piccoli focolai avevano già la quarantena.
> inoltre c'era gente che faceva la spola ancora da altre regioni,cosa ancora più grave.
> sono solo 12 giorni totali,servono ancora altri giorni.
> parlando ogni giorno di questo argomento e stando in casa ci sembra un tempo infinito,ma non lo è.
> ...



Concordo con te


----------



## Andris (19 Marzo 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Solo la Lombardia sta raggiungendo i numeri fasulli cinesi, 1.3 miliardi di abitanti sisisisi



il problema non è tanto quello per me,ma cosa fai dopo.
una dittatura ci mette poco a recluderti e loro hanno timore dell'autorità,infatti fuori dall'Hubei è successo ben poco,mentre qui il 7 marzo di sera l'assessore ormai più famoso d'Italia di come Gallera dichiarava in diretta fb:

"E' necessaria una rarefazione della nostra vita sociale ma quel messaggio non è passato. Quindi chiediamo delle misure per far capire a tutta la popolazione che c'è la necessità assoluta di rallentare la nostra vita per rallentare la diffusione del virus"

è servito un decreto legge invocato dagli stessi amministratori locali a far capire di doversi calmare,neanche con due settimane di contagi avevano smesso di fare vita sociale.


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Maledetti, non oso pensare quanto avrebbero potuto insabbiare senza avere l'Internet odierno...


Penso che senza internet oggi questo sarebbe "il virus di Codogno". In Cina potrebbero tranquillamente far sparire qualche città mai sentita da 10 milioni di abitanti e non si saprebbe una mazza.


----------



## vota DC (19 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Volatili?
> 
> Nel senso che sono gli unici che girano tutto il mondo, da quel poco che so, sennò davvero non mi spiego questi numeri



Questo spiegherebbe la sicurezza degli inglesi.


----------



## joker07 (19 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto oggi.
> In Spagna sono più indietro di noi e penso che faranno un bel patatrac, del resto è una potenza regionale, da sempre e hanno una popolazione inferiore quindi certi dati sono veri e propri drammi.
> In più conta che da loro hanno preso la cosa sul serio molto dopo, andavano allo stadio rimanendo fuori quando noi qui stavamo già in quarantena totale, pensavano fossimo noi gli asini e ora.... peggio di noi, percentualmente.



La mia ragazza sta in Spagna, la situazione è come l'Italia a livello di chiusure, con la particolarità che sono aperti i parrucchieri. Ci sono contrasti tra Madrid e Barcellona. In generale mi sembrano un po' più indietro come misure rispetto a noi.


----------



## markjordan (19 Marzo 2020)

ma quali volatili

prima che partisse la crisi a bergamo c'erano 60 dottori infetti , a codogno l'ospedale idem in calabria e sassari(inchiesta ) , idem a cingoli x un ospizio e tanti altri , megafocolai
la mancanza di protezioni ci ha fregato
ora ordinate 100 milioni di mascherine alla cina , tardino direi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2020)

Quello che posso dire è che a livello locale, una settimana dopo la primissima direttiva che chiudeva solo Lombardia ed Emilia, i miei dati locali da molto negativi erano in flessione e la situazione sembrava volgere verso una direzione positiva.
Una settimana dopo le misure ultra stringenti a livello nazionale, i dati sono clamorosamente peggiorati. Nonostante la mia sensazione sia di gente che si è "progressivamente" comportata sempre meglio.

Queste statistiche e grafici previsionali non so come funzionino, ma a livello di realtà quotidiana e sensazioni concrete di vita locale, io fatico a capire il perché di questa carneficina di contagi e morti.
Qui non ci sono state fughe di massa o assembramenti come in altre regioni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma quali volatili
> 
> prima che partisse la crisi a bergamo c'erano 60 dottori infetti , a codogno l'ospedale idem in calabria e sassari(inchiesta ) , idem a cingoli x un ospizio e tanti altri , megafocolai
> la mancanza di protezioni ci ha fregato
> ora ordinate 100 milioni di mascherine alla cina , tardino direi



Cerco di valutare tutte le possibili cause, non sono virologo ne epidemiologo


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non dimenticate che fino alla sera del 7 marzo sono uscite milioni di persone su al nord come se nulla fosse,infatti solo i piccoli focolai avevano già la quarantena.
> inoltre c'era gente che faceva la spola ancora da altre regioni,cosa ancora più grave.
> sono solo 12 giorni totali,servono ancora altri giorni.
> parlando ogni giorno di questo argomento e stando in casa ci sembra un tempo infinito,ma non lo è.
> ...



Già, senza contare che per i risultati dei tamponi ci vogliono giorni, quindi stanno arrivando i positivi contagiati intorno a quella data se non prima.

Io farei anche fino all'8-9.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2020)

Aggiungo però che quando i dati erano "positivi", specie all'inizio, io sapevo già di decine di morti in ospedale e di tanti contagi che per qualche motivo non venivano "ufficializzati".
Il mio sindaco scriveva "0 casi" su Facebook per giorni e giorni, ma in realtà già le sale ospedaliere si riempivano.
Credo che la situazione sia sempre stata drammatica fin dall'inizio, più di quello che ufficialmente apparisse.


----------



## markjordan (19 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Cerco di valutare tutte le possibili cause, non sono virologo ne epidemiologo


amico 
zappo fra una decina di canali di news
i focolai legati a ospedali e ospizi saltano fuori ovunque da noi , anche in spagna
solo la mia idea


----------



## milanhearts (19 Marzo 2020)

Io confido solo in questo. Prendendo come riferimento i dati del bollettino quotidiano sul Corriere della Sera ho fatto un'indagine sui tamponi fatti:

- Tamponi effettuati tra il 18/03/20 e il 19/03/20: *17.209* N.B. Ma in realtà sono molto di più, nel conto i tamponi del Lazio sono uguali al giorno prima, quelli del Friuli Venezia Giulia addirittura inferiori al giorno prima (?) portando ad un Delta negativo per Excel nell'operazione somma

- Tamponi effettuati tra il 17/03/20 e il 18/03/20: *16.884* N.B. Sono superiori, ma non eccessivamente come nel caso precedente: Campania e Friuli Venezia Giulia sono uguali a quelli del giorno prima, stessa cosa per la Basilicata ma lì il contributo è davvero modesto (262 tamponi erano e 262 sono rimasti)

- Tamponi effettuati tra il 16/03/20 e il 17/03/20: *10.772*

E' chiaro dunque che facendo più tamponi, emergano maggiori casi. Ad esempio il Veneto era a 35.478 tamponi il 17 marzo, al 19 marzo è passato a 44.658: in due giorni *9.180 tamponi!
* (mi sa che Zaia ha iniziato l'operazione a tappeto)

La Lombardia era a 43.565 tamponi il 16 marzo, al 19 marzo è passata a 52.244: in tre giorni *8.679!*


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> amico
> zappo fra una decina di canali di news
> i focolai legati a ospedali e ospizi saltano fuori ovunque da noi , anche in spagna
> solo la mia idea



Si ma è l'ipotesi più logica, è che in questo clima di incertezza sembra che mentano tutti, non si sa di chi ci si può fidare, nel frattempo la gente muore e la vita va a rotoli... c'è sconforto e il non sapere se o quando finirà non aiuta affatto


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2020)

milanhearts ha scritto:


> Io confido solo in questo. Prendendo come riferimento i dati del bollettino quotidiano sul Corriere della Sera ho fatto un'indagine sui tamponi fatti:
> 
> - Tamponi effettuati tra il 18/03/20 e il 19/03/20: *17.209* N.B. Ma in realtà sono molto di più, nel conto i tamponi del Lazio sono uguali al giorno prima, quelli del Friuli Venezia Giulia addirittura inferiori al giorno prima (?) portando ad un Delta negativo per Excel nell'operazione somma
> 
> ...



Il dato più preoccupante è quello dei deceduti, io temo che ormai il virus sia inarrestabile e che ci dovremmo convivere.


----------



## markjordan (19 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si ma è l'ipotesi più logica, è che in questo clima di incertezza sembra che mentano tutti, non si sa di chi ci si può fidare, nel frattempo la gente muore e la vita va a rotoli... c'è sconforto e il non sapere se o quando finirà non aiuta affatto


i dottori , palesemente o tra le righe ti dicono tutto


----------



## sunburn (19 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quello che posso dire è che a livello locale, una settimana dopo la primissima direttiva che chiudeva solo Lombardia ed Emilia, i miei dati locali da molto negativi erano in flessione e la situazione sembrava volgere verso una direzione positiva.
> Una settimana dopo le misure ultra stringenti a livello nazionale, i dati sono clamorosamente peggiorati. Nonostante la mia sensazione sia di gente che si è "progressivamente" comportata sempre meglio.
> 
> Queste statistiche e grafici previsionali non so come funzionino, ma a livello di realtà quotidiana e sensazioni concrete di vita locale, io fatico a capire il perché di questa carneficina di contagi e morti.
> Qui non ci sono state fughe di massa o assembramenti come in altre regioni.


A livello teorico, per avere degli effetti bisogna aspettare almeno un lasso di tempo pari a due periodi di incubazione, motivo per cui ci si aspetta il picco entro i primi/metà di aprile.
A livello pratico, visti i tempi medi di comparsa dei sintomi, direi che per venti giorni dall’adozione delle misure è normale che ci sia un aumento. Considerando poi l’andamento delle epidemie e il non rigoroso rispetto delle misure di contenimento prese(già di per sé blande) mi sembra probabile che assisteremo ad aumenti di casi accertati almeno fino alle fine di marzo.


----------



## vota DC (19 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> amico
> zappo fra una decina di canali di news
> i focolai legati a ospedali e ospizi saltano fuori ovunque da noi , anche in spagna
> solo la mia idea



Dove lavora mio fratello 60 su 80. 
Il guaio è mancata comunicazione (spesso solo ospedali e giornali) e quindi difficoltà a prendere contromisure. Poi se arriva una persona con febbre e risulta positiva il giorno dopo tutti a trattarla con mascherine, ma quelli che l'hanno trattata i giorni prima senza niente vengono messi a tampone? E questo parlando solo di case di riposo, figuriamoci ambienti meno controllabili come il domicilio!


----------



## markjordan (19 Marzo 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Dove lavora mio fratello 60 su 80.
> Il guaio è mancata comunicazione (spesso solo ospedali e giornali) e quindi difficoltà a prendere contromisure. Poi se arriva una persona con febbre e risulta positiva il giorno dopo tutti a trattarla con mascherine, ma quelli che l'hanno trattata i giorni prima senza niente vengono messi a tampone? E questo parlando solo di case di riposo, figuriamoci ambienti meno controllabili come il domicilio!


e' cosi' ovunque leggo o sento in tv
e questa ?
mezzo milione di tamponi da un'azienda di Brescia agli Stati Uniti

siamo dei buffoni


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiungo però che quando i dati erano "positivi", specie all'inizio, io sapevo già di decine di morti in ospedale e di tanti contagi che per qualche motivo non venivano "ufficializzati".
> Il mio sindaco scriveva "0 casi" su Facebook per giorni e giorni, ma in realtà già le sale ospedaliere si riempivano.
> Credo che la situazione sia sempre stata drammatica fin dall'inizio, più di quello che ufficialmente apparisse.



Sai cosa?

Inizio a credere che sia una situazione, poche volte vissuta, dove si puo usare la mitica frase "i numeri sono fuori controllo".
Basta, senza tormentarci piu.

La spiegazione è tutta li.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Marzo 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Io vedo ancora troppa gente in giro onestamente.
> Vivo in Lombardia (nella bergamasca per essere più precisi) e oggi, per dirne una, al piano sotto il mio tranquilla rimpatriata tra 4 amici. Fortuna non ho il porto d'armi.



In realtà per disperdere i gruppetti di persone basterebbe anche un fucile a CO2 con pallettoni in gomma, di libera vendita


----------



## Raryof (19 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> e' cosi' ovunque leggo o sento in tv
> e questa ?
> mezzo milione di tamponi da un'azienda di Brescia agli Stati Uniti
> 
> siamo dei buffoni



Ne vendi 500k ma ne hai altrettanti disponibili per l'Italia, altrimenti non ha senso.


----------



## markjordan (19 Marzo 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ne vendi 500k ma ne hai altrettanti disponibili per l'Italia, altrimenti non ha senso.


non li usiamo comunque come dovremmo


----------



## Igniorante (19 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si sono/ci siamo basati sui numeri cinesi, palesemente falsati. Io non mi fiderei neanche dei medici e dell'attrezzatura arrivati dalla cina, non escludo possano portare virus nuovi



Boh secondo me a livello di trasmissibilità non ce la raccontano giusta... Magari resiste più di quello che dicono, o qualcosa del genere


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Boh secondo me a livello di trasmissibilità non ce la raccontano giusta... Magari resiste più di quello che dicono, o qualcosa del genere



Può essere, in questo caso non lo fermi con nulla


----------



## Raryof (19 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> non li usiamo comunque come dovremmo



O ne abbiamo troppi? chiedo


----------



## Igniorante (19 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' matematico amici, non possono esserci piu' contagi di quando si faceva quello che si voleva, *NON PUO'*
> 
> A meno che, sto virus giri per l' aria e/o il periodo di incubazione sia più di 14 giorni.
> 
> Altrimenti *non è possibile*.



Proprio quello di cui ho paura e che sto cominciando a domandarmi anch'io.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma non diciamo fesserie,girerà un 10% di gente rispetto al solito e chi gira ha mille protezioni,guanti,mascherine,occhiali.Ci sono mezzi che sanificano le strade,le maniglie,i mezzi pubblici ogni giorno,la gente è 100 volte più attenta.
> In questo modo il contagio è ridotto al minimo,oserei dire quasi zero.


gente più attenta, si.

questa era solo una parte dei navigli di milano tipo due giorni fa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Marzo 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> si.
> 
> questa era solo una parte dei navigli di milano tipo due giorni fa.



Ma sono dementi?!


----------



## markjordan (19 Marzo 2020)

non gira + nell'aria a vo' , wuhan ?
dai su
milano cresce ma non e' successo come a bergamo , c'e' meno aria ? no , non ha avito focolai negli ospedali , ora ben protetti tifiamo milan-o


----------



## ibracadabra9 (19 Marzo 2020)

e con la bella stagione alle porte sarà sempre peggio perchè la gente sarà sempre più portata a "uscire".

a meno che non si mette l'esercito per le strade.
cosa che non faranno mai perchè altrimenti i comunisti, sardine, bella ciao varie vanno in piazza a protestare.


----------



## markjordan (20 Marzo 2020)

9 morti su 10 fuori dalle terapie intensive
x cui tutti i contagiati sono a rischio non solo il 15% in ti

100 anni fa ci saremmo estinti in qualche anno, come il meteorite x i dinosauri
senza cura si fa dura


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2020)

Da domani il mio ospedale non assisterà più pazienti ordinari. Sarà solo COVID in ogni reparto.

Ci dobbiamo trasferire, non so dove. Dobbiamo abbandonare tutti i medici, gli infermieri, e gli altri che ci hanno seguito, assistito e conoscono la nostra storia.

Mi viene da piangere, sono disperato.


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da domani il mio ospedale non assisterà più pazienti ordinari. Sarà solo COVID in ogni reparto.
> 
> Ci dobbiamo trasferire, non so dove. Dobbiamo abbandonare tutti i medici, gli infermieri, e gli altri che ci hanno seguito, assistito e conoscono la nostra storia.
> 
> Mi viene da piangere, sono disperato.



Maledetti cinesi. 

Tieni duro!


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da domani il mio ospedale non assisterà più pazienti ordinari. Sarà solo COVID in ogni reparto.
> 
> Ci dobbiamo trasferire, non so dove. Dobbiamo abbandonare tutti i medici, gli infermieri, e gli altri che ci hanno seguito, assistito e conoscono la nostra storia.
> 
> Mi viene da piangere, sono disperato.



Mi dispiace molto, ti sono vicino.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da domani il mio ospedale non assisterà più pazienti ordinari. Sarà solo COVID in ogni reparto.
> 
> Ci dobbiamo trasferire, non so dove. Dobbiamo abbandonare tutti i medici, gli infermieri, e gli altri che ci hanno seguito, assistito e conoscono la nostra storia.
> 
> Mi viene da piangere, sono disperato.



Tutta la mia solidarietà Toby. Non ti arrendere.


----------



## Solo (20 Marzo 2020)

California in lockdown.


----------



## Stex (20 Marzo 2020)

info da milano?


----------



## Manue (20 Marzo 2020)

.


----------



## Manue (20 Marzo 2020)

Italia 41.035 positivi dall'inizio, ricoverati 4440
Sapgna 18.077, ricoverati 1107
Germania 15.320, ricoverati 113
Francia 11.010, ricoverati 12

La cina non la nomino nemmeno, 
ma è evidente che qualcosa nn va....

Continuiamo a dire "vedremo in Europa che disastro, vedrete..."
ma noi quando avevamo i numeri della Spagna ad esempio, eravamo già messi male...

Germania e Francia, solletico.

Altro che vedrete in Europa.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (20 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Italia 41.035 positivi dall'inizio, ricoverati 4440
> Sapgna 18.077, ricoverati 1107
> Germania 15.320, ricoverati 113
> Francia 11.010, ricoverati 12
> ...



Credo che tu abbia dei numeri errati, in Francia ci sono circa 10000 positivi, 3600 ricoverati di cui 936 in terapia intensiva. E 264 morti. I numeri di Germania e Spagna non li conosco ma ora li cerco e te li posto


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una guerra mondiale gli fa una pippa a sta roba



Seconda guerra mondiale: nr totale di morti 62 milioni; perdite trai civili circa 38 milioni

Coronavirus: nr totale di morti nel mondo ad oggi 10 mila

Sull'età media dei morti poi non ne parliamo...

Non voglio sminuire nulla, fin dall'inizio ero preoccupato come tutti però non credo siano nemmeno lontanamente paragonabili come eventi..

Semmai qui farà più morti la crisi economica che seguirà questa crisi sanitaria...


----------



## Manue (20 Marzo 2020)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Credo che tu abbia dei numeri errati, in Francia ci sono circa 10000 positivi, 3600 ricoverati di cui 936 in terapia intensiva. E 264 morti. I numeri di Germania e Spagna non li conosco ma ora li cerco e te li posto



Leggevo stamattina questi numeri sul famoso sito che dovrebbe aggiornare i dati in tempo reale...
evidentemente non è aggiornato


----------



## Solo (20 Marzo 2020)

Trapela che Conte vorrebbe ridurre gli orari di apertura dei supermercati, con il risultato inevitabile di aumentare il flusso orario di clienti.

Questo pezzente continua a non capirci nulla. 

Sistema sanitario al collasso con i medici che non hanno neanche i dispositivi di protezione.
Economia al collasso con rimedi ridicoli.

Lui e il resto del governo finiranno appesi a Piazzale Loreto.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da domani il mio ospedale non assisterà più pazienti ordinari. Sarà solo COVID in ogni reparto.
> 
> Ci dobbiamo trasferire, non so dove. Dobbiamo abbandonare tutti i medici, gli infermieri, e gli altri che ci hanno seguito, assistito e conoscono la nostra storia.
> 
> Mi viene da piangere, sono disperato.



Mi dispiace fratello, ti abbraccio idealmente.
Questo è un aspetto molto grave e che in pochi sottolineano, la sanità oggi non può dedicarsi solo al covid 19 perchè ci sarebbe l'ordinario da portare avanti.
E quindi non vorrei che ,dopo aver giocato con definizioni del tipo 'morto col coronavirus' e morto per il coronavirus' , coniassimo anche l'espressione 'tradito per colpa del coronavirus'.

E' anche vero che i pazienti covid è meglio se restino negli stessi ospedali nei vari passaggi( giallo-verde-rosso della tabella della protezione civile) perchè per una valutazione soggettiva spostarli è sempre deleterio.
Le complicazioni respiratorie spesso non danno preavviso e subentrano di colpo.
Gli spostamenti poi di struttura in struttura sono sempre pericolosi in termini di contagio.

Secondo me per i positivi ci si dovrebbe poggiare su strutture create appositamente o che si trovano nelle vicinanze degli ospedali, altrimenti non se ne esce mai!!
Alberghi, palazzetti, ecc.
Il dramma è che non abbiamo personale sanitario.


----------



## Solo (20 Marzo 2020)

Nel frattempo in Puglia...

"Coronavirus, tra i contagiati in Puglia tanti genitori dei ragazzi rientrati da Nord: il 15% aveva la febbre" (Repubblica)


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo in Puglia...
> 
> "Coronavirus, tra i contagiati in Puglia tanti genitori dei ragazzi rientrati da Nord: il 15% aveva la febbre" (Repubblica)



Visto??
E sai come si chiude il cerchio dell'orrore??
A scende dal nord per tornare a vivere al sud coi familiari B,C e D.
A spesso non comunica al comune di esser rientrato ma fa vita normale e sociale.
A si chiude in casa ma non in isolamento DA B,C e D e nemmeno in isolamento CON B,C e D.
A si chiude in casa ma B, C e D continuano a fare vita normale.

Come direbbe qualcuno : mancano le basi.


----------



## Solo (20 Marzo 2020)

200k mascherine bloccate alla dogana dell'aeroporto di Istanbul dalla Turchia da 2 settimane.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da domani il mio ospedale non assisterà più pazienti ordinari. Sarà solo COVID in ogni reparto.
> 
> Ci dobbiamo trasferire, non so dove. Dobbiamo abbandonare tutti i medici, gli infermieri, e gli altri che ci hanno seguito, assistito e conoscono la nostra storia.
> 
> Mi viene da piangere, sono disperato.



Non so davvero cosa dirti, non potrei esserti di alcun aiuto in questo momento... ti posso solo abbracciare e augurarti di risolvere tutto al meglio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Visto??
> E sai come si chiude il cerchio dell'orrore??
> A scende dal nord per tornare a vivere al sud coi familiari B,C e D.
> A spesso non comunica al comune di esser rientrato ma fa vita normale e sociale.
> ...



Io li processerei tutti quelli scesi. Se scoppia l emergenza Lombarda al sud sarà un massacro.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da domani il mio ospedale non assisterà più pazienti ordinari. Sarà solo COVID in ogni reparto.
> 
> Ci dobbiamo trasferire, non so dove. Dobbiamo abbandonare tutti i medici, gli infermieri, e gli altri che ci hanno seguito, assistito e conoscono la nostra storia.
> 
> Mi viene da piangere, sono disperato.



Ci riflettevo giusto ieri, per chi a che fare con gli ospedali e le malattie, la tragedia sta creando tanto piccole sotto-tragedie.

Buona fortuna! Come diciamo a Bergamo.. mola mia....


----------



## Solo (20 Marzo 2020)

Baviera in lockdown da mezzanotte.

Chissà le risate che si stanno facendo in Asia dove è quasi tutto aperto. Mesi per prepararci qua in Occidente e invece abbiamo dormito. 

Mamma mia, che mediocrità.


----------



## Solo (20 Marzo 2020)

Ricciardi dice all'Adnkronos che adesso la "strategia" (non sapevo ne avessero una...) è fare tamponi a tutti i sintomatici, anche quelli lievi...


----------

